# Slots for hand screw clamps



## Woofman (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm looking for an easy way to cut the slots in the wood for the rods in the clamp kits I have.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woofman, If I understand this you are asking about making a rack to hang your clamps on?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Woofman said:


> I'm looking for an easy way to cut the slots in the wood for the rods in the clamp kits I have.


 I guess I would first ask you what equipment you might have..... If you have a router table then I would go with that. If you have a bit that is the same dia. as the width of the slot you would just move the fence so the clamp blank is centered on the cutter. Leave the blanks as rectangles, then mark the fence on each side of the bit width...... well before I go on do you have a table?

Ed


----------



## Woofman (Feb 9, 2005)

Ed, I have a router set up on the end of my table saw . I tried my drill press set at an a angle to drill the holes but had to do a lot of file work.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Woofman said:


> Ed, I have a router set up on the end of my table saw . I tried my drill press set at an a angle to drill the holes but had to do a lot of file work.


 I am afraid my idea is not going to work. I went out and got one of my clamps in and after looking at how deep you need to go and how steep the angle my idea will simply will not have enough height to make it..... I hate when that happens...... Anyway it better to have found that out in a cad program then to have you testing it and find out the hard way......

OK some of you other people lets help this person out..... I know you have a better idea then mine, right??????

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Woofman, you want to build a rack to hang your clamps? This is for bar clamps, Quick grip clamps, pipe clamps, c clamps? Maybe all of the above and some room for spring clamps as well? Perhaps a cubby hole for storing band clamps? I have several excellent plans and will be happy to help if you let me know what types and sizes you want to store.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Woofman, you want to build a rack to hang your clamps? This is for bar clamps, Quick grip clamps, pipe clamps, c clamps? Maybe all of the above and some room for spring clamps as well? Perhaps a cubby hole for storing band clamps? I have several excellent plans and will be happy to help if you let me know what types and sizes you want to store.


 No he is making clamps..... see sketch attached for the general idea of the problem.....

WOOFMAN did you happen to use a Forstner bit in your drill press? If not that might help a lot on getting cleaner holes at the angles you need....

Ed


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> No he is making clamps..... see sketch attached for the general idea of the problem.....
> 
> WOOFMAN did you happen to use a Forstner bit in your drill press? If not that might help a lot on getting cleaner holes at the angles you need....
> 
> Ed


Ed, don't mean to be too critical, but you need to re-draw the side view for the folks... think about it.
steveo


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Woofman said:


> I'm looking for an easy way to cut the slots in the wood for the rods in the clamp kits I have.


why not just make a simple mortise in each side the rods pass through, and a simple hole on the side 90 degrees from the mortise to insert the "threaded fitting", then insert the all thread through the mortise and engage the fitting.
I know it won't exactly look like the unit at the "big box". But as my best buddy, who passed away recently, used to say, "Its close enough for the girls we hang around with".
steveo


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I guess I should have gone out to the cold garage and did this last night but here is the real thing........

Ed


----------



## Woofman (Feb 9, 2005)

*Hand Screw Clamps*

Thanks Ed, Mike, & Aniceone2hold for the reply and information. I had built a jig for the drill press that pined the side hole so I could move the stock up and down. I'm now going to build a stand alone jig for my router. (I never give up.) It may take a week or two but I'll post a picture of it when it works.--Thanks again----


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Woofman, have you tried drilling a starter hole and using a spiral router bit in your drill press? It would be slow cutting but should give you nice clean angled holes.


----------

